# iPad crash, première !



## pac1404 (10 Juin 2010)

Enfin mon premier crash ! Réinstallation et tout le blabla ! Hier soir, ai pas voulu sauvegardé et l'iPad a planté lors de l'installation d'une app de l'iPad au Mac. Ca m'a rappelé les merdes monumentales avec mon iPhone 3G au début (qui depuis fonctionne à merveille)

In fine : téléchargement du programme, re-installation et perdu 2-3 trucs mais rien de grâve... Cependant attention ! les documents Page et Number ne sont pas sauvegardés dans les sauvegarde/synchro, du moins il ne me semble que non ou alors je n'avais pas sauvegardé depuis  longtemps


----------

